# world chump jersey



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

notice anything funny?








https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7235210553


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Green stripe and yellow stripe are inverted? Green should be on bottom.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, that thing is huge. Probably the next place that thing will be seen is on some 280 pound dude, riding a Trek hybrid on a MUT at 12 MPH.

Sorry to generalize, but you know it's true.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*THOU SHALT NOT*don *World Champion Stripes* unless thou hast truly been anointed *World Champion*! If ye *TRESPASS* this *COMMANDMENT*, *SCORN* shall truly be heaped upon ye!

So sayeth the Mapei.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agree with Mapei*

that kit needs to be earned.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Can we all also agree that the WC jersey should never ever be worn with white shorts, even if you're Belgian or very tan and Italian? Having to follow PVP in the white shorts up a rainy muddy berg in Flanders must have made strong men cry.

PS: I know it was the series leader's jersey PVP was wearing, not the WC jersey. Just trying to make a point about godawful white shorts.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Mapei Roida said:


> *THOU SHALT NOT*don *World Champion Stripes* unless thou hast truly been anointed *World Champion*! If ye *TRESPASS* this *COMMANDMENT*, *SCORN* shall truly be heaped upon ye!
> 
> So sayeth the Mapei.


So true! The same goes for Yellow TdF Jerseys, Golden Vuelta Jerseys and Pink Giro Jerseys... Amen!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, and while a polka dot jersey would be cool, very few should wear one.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

While I would never wear a WC, GT related jersey, I don't see a problem with it. If it has been properly licensed and sold, then it is apparent that the organizers of such things want people to wear them.

Probably not much difference than wearing the number 23 Chicago Bulls jersey and playing a pick up game of basketball.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> While I would never wear a WC, GT related jersey, I don't see a problem with it. If it has been properly licensed and sold, then it is apparent that the organizers of such things want people to wear them.
> 
> Probably not much difference than wearing the number 23 Chicago Bulls jersey and playing a pick up game of basketball.



This would be more like wearing a Chicago Balls jersey... or one of those cheesey Molteni-colored Formaggio jerseys. Howzitbroke got it right. BTW, if you want, somebody is selling bogus non-Descente 7-Eleven jerseys on Ebay.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

jplatzner said:


> Yeah, and while a polka dot jersey would be cool, very few should wear one.


Once saw a significantly overweight person doing just this while riding slowly down the MUT. Briefly offended, but then I figured this person may just have a twisted sense of humor and hey, you gotta dream.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*How About Years Later?*

How about a TdF green jersey with the Telekom logo on it from when Zabel last won the green jersey? I though that was cool.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

my personal opinion...
Unless the rider has earned the jersey on their back, they shouldn't be wearing it.
That goes for World Champ, TDF Jaune, The Giro Rosa, the Vuelta Gold... And I'd even go so far as to say any jersey currently being worn by the pro teams... If the team is retired and their team kit is still available then that's cool... (knock yourself out)

So 7-11 is cool. Festina would be cool (aside from the doping, their team kit looked nice). US Postal is fine... But if any of these teams were still racing, I think you should have to earn a spot on the team in order to justify wearing their jerseys while riding... You wanna wear a Team jersey on the roadside to support the racers, COOL... But not while riding. 

Just my personal prefs.
So with that said, who got last years Phonak team kit????


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> While I would never wear a WC, GT related jersey, I don't see a problem with it. If it has been properly licensed and sold, then it is apparent that the organizers of such things want people to wear them.
> 
> Probably not much difference than wearing the number 23 Chicago Bulls jersey and playing a pick up game of basketball.


I think wearing a WC jersey (or other winers/leaders jeresy) is more like wearing a replica Superbowl Ring rather ther than just a standard uniform.


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> my personal opinion...
> Unless the rider has earned the jersey on their back, they shouldn't be wearing it.
> That goes for World Champ, TDF Jaune, The Giro Rosa, the Vuelta Gold... And I'd even go so far as to say any jersey currently being worn by the pro teams... If the team is retired and their team kit is still available then that's cool... (knock yourself out)
> 
> ...


Why is cycling the only sport where wearing a team / WC / GT taboo? Every other pro team encourages you (ie. sell it to the fans) to wear anytime. Last time I checked, cycling teams also sell their team kits to the public. Even the race organizers sell their leader's jerseys. 

Not everything can be earned...but most everything can be bought. Support your teams / events anyway you can. If dreaming and wearing what the pros wear is a bad thing, then forget being a fan and just ride your bike.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

A4B45200 said:


> Why is cycling the only sport where wearing a team / WC / GT taboo? Every other pro team encourages you (ie. sell it to the fans) to wear anytime. Last time I checked, cycling teams also sell their team kits to the public. Even the race organizers sell their leader's jerseys.
> 
> Not everything can be earned...but most everything can be bought. Support your teams / events anyway you can. If dreaming and wearing what the pros wear is a bad thing, then forget being a fan and just ride your bike.


The only legitimate concern is if you get into a Pro/Am race where there may actually be a member of that team in the race. I think Milram did Superweek last year so I wouldn't wear their stuff in a Pro/1/2 race but if I had nothing else to wear, I would rock a pair of CSC shorts in a Cat 3 race. It's not like Vande Velde is going to ask me to help chase. 

Its not worth it to care what other people are wearing. Besides, there aren't enough cycling fans to make dividing lines between the cool kids who won't wear team clothes and the guys who ride 200 miles wear a Disco kit.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Man, the jersey police is everywhere. Relax people. It is stuff like this that giver roadies a bad reputation. The obsession about "the look" is very unbecoming.


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got a Campy hat from the mid eighties with the WC stripes? Is it ok to wear _that_?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Against the rules anyway...*



powerdan5 said:


> The only legitimate concern is if you get into a Pro/Am race where there may actually be a member of that team in the race. I think Milram did Superweek last year so I wouldn't wear their stuff in a Pro/1/2 race but if I had nothing else to wear, I would rock a pair of CSC shorts in a Cat 3 race. It's not like Vande Velde is going to ask me to help chase.
> 
> Its not worth it to care what other people are wearing. Besides, there aren't enough cycling fans to make dividing lines between the cool kids who won't wear team clothes and the guys who ride 200 miles wear a Disco kit.


You can't wear a pro team jersey in any race, unless you're e member of the team. Same goes for pro team shorts. Thems the rules...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I want the anti climbers jersey*

Black Jersey with Green Squares


----------



## edjhiii (Apr 29, 2006)

Is it OK to wear my POW/MIA jersey? I didn't earn it?


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

That looks to me like the World Champion Gay jersey.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd ride a Unibet question mark jersey, but other than that it's generic colors or teams I'm a member of (even if I've missed a few club rides, but still dues paying) only.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

screw all that. I've got a bunch of different national champion jerseys that I wear all the time. I think they look good and they certainly stand out on the road, so cars can see me better. on the rare occassions that I race I wear a generic jersey or a team jersey if I'm on a team that year. that's the only time it would matter. 

no one is going to mistake me or anyone else for a national/world champion. and I'm certainly not trying to pass myself off as one. if the companies didn't want people to wear them, they wouldn't sell them. 

I used to get a little worked up over this kind of thing, but I don't have the energy anymore. wear whatever you want and I'll do the same.


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> my personal opinion...
> Unless the rider has earned the jersey on their back, they shouldn't be wearing it.
> That goes for World Champ, TDF Jaune, The Giro Rosa, the Vuelta Gold... And I'd even go so far as to say any jersey currently being worn by the pro teams... If the team is retired and their team kit is still available then that's cool... (knock yourself out)
> 
> ...


Interesting, i suppose that includes pro level race bikes and groups. How many here earned the right to use Campagnolo Record or Dura-Ace?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Zwane said:


> Interesting, i suppose that includes pro level race bikes and groups. How many here earned the right to use Campagnolo Record or Dura-Ace?


You realize comparing wearing a jersey that denotes a competition won with riding components that are sold in mass to consumers is such a bad comparison as to actually draw the person putting it forths intelligence into question.

No one will stop you from racing with Dura Ace / Record componets because you don't have to win anything to ear the right to side them in a race the world champions jersey however is different. Yes world champion jerseys are sold in stores yes you can buy on and wear it I doubt anyone who earned it is really happy about it but no one is going to stop you unless you attempt to race in it. If you wish to wear one riding around knock yourself out I'll still think its lame to wear something like but its not like its a hanging offense just a bit gouche.


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> You realize comparing wearing a jersey that denotes a competition won with riding components that are sold in mass to consumers is such a bad comparison as to actually draw the person putting it forths intelligence into question.
> 
> No one will stop you from racing with Dura Ace / Record componets because you don't have to win anything to ear the right to side them in a race the world champions jersey however is different. Yes world champion jerseys are sold in stores yes you can buy on and wear it I doubt anyone who earned it is really happy about it but no one is going to stop you unless you attempt to race in it. If you wish to wear one riding around knock yourself out I'll still think its lame to wear something like but its not like its a hanging offense just a bit gouche.


Do note the poster also added team jerseys in the taboo list. But yes you're right, the same jerseys which are sold en masse to the public are different somehow. Clearly i'm not intelligent for suggesting otherwise. My apologies.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Zwane said:


> Do note the poster also added team jerseys in the taboo list. But yes you're right, the same jerseys which are sold en masse to the public are different somehow. Clearly i'm not intelligent for suggesting otherwise. My apologies.


The comparison of using standard bike components to wearing a WC jersey is a stupid one but at least you recognize that now.


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

I think if the pro teams didn't want you to wear their kits then they would not sell them, or they would make a different kit just for team riders. I don't wear team jersey's personally, but I really don't care if someone else does. 

Personally I would be honored to see someone wear my teams jersey(The Turtle Brigade; $69.95, just PM me I wish we could hear some pros opinions on this, I bet they could care less.

World champion jerseys or a leaders jersey- never. That would be distastefull to me.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

am i a poser for wearing my red sox cap? hit a curve ball? heck i can't hit a ball off a tee.i feel no shame wearing a wc jersey, i don't ry to pass myself off as anything more than a fan.

wear what you want when you train, follow usac's rules about jerseys when you race and spend more time worrying about the kids in iraq. there are bigger issues.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Squadra Rosa said:


> am i a poser for wearing my red sox cap? hit a curve ball? heck i can't hit a ball off a tee.i feel no shame wearing a wc jersey, i don't ry to pass myself off as anything more than a fan.
> 
> wear what you want when you train, follow usac's rules about jerseys when you race and spend more time worrying about the kids in iraq. there are bigger issues.


Amen, brother. It's a free country, so wear what you want. What is this horsecrap about having to "earn" a jersey? So that means we should all be riding shirtless out there? When I see guys wearing maillot jaunes, maglia rosas, etc., it shows me they love this sport and have passion for it. Plus they're FINANCIALLY SUPPORTING -- individually in a small way but collectively in a material way -- the sport and the sponsors. Road kits ain't cheap! Also, remember that America doesn't show up to velodromes anymore like it used to in the 1930s, buying up 20,000 tickets per event to watch cycling. It's good for the teams to sell their kits in bike stores and on line, and its good for riders like us -- whether we're cat 3s or newbies -- to buy them if we so choose. Example: at this year's TdG, Jittery Joe's had a booth where they were selling their kits. Not cheap, mind you -- about $100 for the jersey and $150 for the bibs. But a few folks were buying them -- that's money that helps a domestic pro team -- that doesn't have the luxury of a ProTour budget -- in a small but meaningful way. Who cares if the buyer of that kit never rode for Joe's?

And when I see some overweight guy wearing a Disco or maillot jaune suffering on a small hill that most of us just fly over? I say "good for him!", he's made a choice not to sit on a couch, eat and watch TV all day.


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

A few years ago when I was fairly new to racing, I was doing a road race in Southern California. There was 1 female lined up at the start and she was wearing a rainbow jersey. I made an off the cuff remark about her having alot of nerve. Imagine how stupid I felt when it was pointed out to me that the female was many time world champion Jeannie Longo. I now just keep my mouth shut and ride......


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

I would personally feel like a total douchebag coming in 17th in a Cat 4 race wearing a World Champion jersey/Maillot jaune/discovery channel kit.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

joehartley said:


> I would personally feel like a total douchebag coming in 17th in a Cat 4 race wearing a World Champion jersey/Maillot jaune/discovery channel kit.


USAC rules prohibit the wearing of team jerseys in compitition by anybody other than a member in good standing of that team. they also rule out a national or world champion's jersey by anybody other than the current owner of the title. there's no need to worry about feeling like a chump. wether you wear it on a training ride or at your local century is your choice. like i said, i don't really care what anybody wears when they ride and find it semi amusing that anybody other than my partner cares about what i wear. he doesn't like it when i wear the team jersey of another local shop, i get along well with the owner and staff there and they occasionaly will wear my shop jersey.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it so hard to accept that the Rainbow Jersey, the Malloit Jaune, the Maglia Rosa, the Playera Dorada and other jerseys awarded for winning specific cycling competitions is unique and that analogies only result in misplaced comparisons? I guess so.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> my personal opinion...
> Unless the rider has earned the jersey on their back, they shouldn't be wearing it.
> That goes for World Champ, TDF Jaune, The Giro Rosa, the Vuelta Gold... And I'd even go so far as to say any jersey currently being worn by the pro teams... If the team is retired and their team kit is still available then that's cool... (knock yourself out)
> 
> ...


That is stupid. It is merchandising. What, do you think you might go pro in a few years and so you are holding out until you "earn" those threads? I would bet that nothing would make any professional happier then seeing his team jersey being worn around by a bunch of cycling enthusiast. And if it has the WC stripes on it, then that is even a bigger compliment to that individual rider. 

I don't see who in their right mind would seriously confuse someone in a unibet team jersey in Ohio as a Euro pro... get real! :thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> That is stupid. It is merchandising. What, do you think you might go pro in a few years and so you are holding out until you "earn" those threads? I would bet that nothing would make any professional happier then seeing his team jersey being worn around by a bunch of cycling enthusiast. And if it has the WC stripes on it, then that is even a bigger compliment to that individual rider.
> 
> I don't see who in their right mind would seriously confuse someone in a unibet team jersey in Ohio as a Euro pro... get real! :thumbsup:


Team kits yes except in races.

World champion jerseys no read the other thread about this the pros don't like to you see you in em. Sorry you really should only wear those if you earn em.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> World champion jerseys no read the other thread about this the pros don't like to you see you in em. Sorry you really should only wear those if you earn em.


32and3cross, Thanks, I didn't realize that is what they thought on the subject. That might be there opinion, but it doesn't make it right. IMO it is the same thing as Payton Manning saying that only his team members should wear "Super Bowl Champs" T-shirts. They even sell those patches that the players wear on their uniform in the games! (pic below)


I can understand them saying that no racers- even if you want to make that Cat 4s and 5s- should wear World Champion stripes ever, but to tell the weekend warrior dude, that he shouldn't wear the stripes on his charity ride to cure cancer, seems that some WC have a very overblown ego, and some petty insecurities they need to deal with.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> 32and3cross, Thanks, I didn't realize that is what they thought on the subject. That might be there opinion, but it doesn't make it right. IMO it is the same thing as Payton Manning saying that only his team members should wear "Super Bowl Champs" T-shirts. They even sell those patches that the players wear on their uniform in the games! (pic below)
> 
> 
> I can understand them saying that no racers- even if you want to make that Cat 4s and 5s- should wear World Champion stripes ever, but to tell the weekend warrior dude, that he shouldn't wear the stripes on his charity ride to cure cancer, seems that some WC have a very overblown ego, and some petty insecurities they need to deal with.


I wouold be more in line to wear a supert bowl champs ring. Really foot ball dosn't have something along the same lines as the cycling WC jeresy add to that you can earn that Jeresy in other catagoires other than the Pro its starts to be come more apperent why its a bit distasteful to wear it. Now that said I personally would never tell someone they could not wear it or rip off their backs or scream at them or wahtever but the dicussion asked for opions and several people have given their inclcuding me that some thing you earn. Wear what you want but don't ask me to like and if you don't want to know what people think don't ask. I wear what I want as well I don't bother to ask people cause I don't care.


----------

